# Can someone tell me if this one it fake or not?My grandfather found it on the beach years ago.



## Gfregaer (4 mo ago)




----------



## Trisfae (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks...somewhat legit, not too sure why the caseback is so mottled but then again could be fake. Take it in and ask an AD. Nice find I guess. Better than finding a gshock.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Total fake


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

It’s mottled, because it’s base metal. Total fake. I’m also calling BS on finding it on the beach. This thing has 0 water resistance and would show damage on the dial. Next!


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Trisfae said:


> Looks...somewhat legit, not too sure why the caseback is so mottled but then again could be fake. Take it in and ask an AD. Nice find I guess. Better than finding a gshock.


in this case, would be waaay better to find a gshock


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Was hoping to see a clock found on the beach


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

It’s fake

IBTL


----------



## misterkevlar (Jan 28, 2020)

Oh no not again...


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

watchersam said:


> Was hoping to see a clock found on the beach


Same here seeing that this was posted in the “Clock world” forum.


----------



## Ptmd (Jul 28, 2017)

Doesn't look right, the quality feels...bad


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

i guess this is a change-up to more common fake watch found in grandpa's sock drawer. that watch, with a leather strap, on a beach? please.


----------



## Joshua223 (6 mo ago)

watchersam said:


> Was hoping to see a clock found on the beach


That would be a good story.


----------



## gioda (Jan 4, 2018)

It's Fake As F.....


----------



## TOMMYTHUNDERS (Apr 7, 2020)

Trisfae said:


> Looks...somewhat legit


Time to get the prescription adjusted.


----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)

I found this in the trash the other day. Does anyone know if its real?


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Troll.


----------



## cykrops (Mar 30, 2021)

Gonna need to know which beach to be sure


----------



## Flash-BCR (Jul 14, 2021)

Haven't we already 'done' this watch recently?...They are all starting to run together now


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

To the scrap shown here in four pictures everything is already said, therefore something philosophical OT:
Is it only me who notices that the fake watch owners are just as uncreative in inventing the origin of their watches as the manufacturers of these fakes? The things are amazingly always found somewhere, never bought. The only variable in the "real or fake" inquiries is the supposed place of discovery: in grandpa's sock drawer, at the bottle bank or, as here, on the beach.
It would be nice (and varied) if one of these "real or fake" thread starters would write instead of the embarrassing, because immediately recognizable crap:
"Hello, I'm an idiot and I bought this pile of junk on the beach in Benidorm. Is there even the slightest chance that this damn thing is worth anywhere near the 17.50 Euros I left in my drunken head to the flying dealer for this part?"

… so, @Gfregaer , if you sign up here next week with a new account and want the "_authenticity_" of the next of your f*cking fakes confirmed, come up with a more interesting story. Thank you!


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

watchersam said:


> Was hoping to see a clock found on the beach





Saswatch said:


> Same here seeing that this was posted in the “Clock world” forum.





Joshua223 said:


> That would be a good story.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Charlie1888 said:


> View attachment 16903781


Grandfather found a grandfather clock on beach  This is getting confusing


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

It is real....?


----------



## Julian1066 (Jan 29, 2009)

Gfregaer said:


> View attachment 16903328
> 
> View attachment 16903329
> 
> ...


No quality European watch would have a cheapie moon/sun dial to show am/pm instead of a true moon phase.


----------



## saintsman (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a feeling that the watch wasn't lost, but deliberately thrown into the sea to be trashed by the waves.


----------



## Phlyers13 (8 mo ago)




----------



## rado63 (Dec 15, 2011)

I haven't seen every FM watch but there are many interesting things about this one that make me want a closer look. The case, the hands, the dial, the screws in the case back, the font and engraving on the case back and just about everything make me think this may not be a real Franck Muller watch.


----------



## Bizcut1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Grandpa's past was checkered and so were his shorts.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

It's totally possible that someone took it off to go swimming and left it behind when they went home. Then gramps came along soon after and found it. 
Not long after that he put it in his drawer for the next generation to find and post on WUS.


----------



## chris c (Jul 30, 2011)

It doesn't look authentic to me.


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

Don’t listen to the naysayers! This is a very limited edition Frank Muller Conquistador master of complications. They only made 344 and since grandpa did a good job on the beach you got the last one which worth way more than any other. I can guarantee that they don’t make this model anymore. Is should in a museum, I would definitely call Sotheby’s for an auction and keep it in a safe. Don’t wear it on the street, any decent thief with watch knowledge will follow you home and rob you. Good luck!


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Was your grandfather Nevil Shute?


----------



## Joesbalt (12 mo ago)

Forget these haters ... I'll take it off your hands for.....


----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)

All these grandfathers are amazing!


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Someone put me out of my misery 🤦‍♂️

_Come on people, wake_ up ... Definitely a *wus regular* having a giggle


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

The a real thing


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

PotatoSmashed said:


> All these grandfathers are amazing!


Not as amazing as when my grandfather found another grandfather at the back of his sock drawer ...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

My grandmother found her grandson behind the grandfather clock


----------



## Fernweh (Jul 17, 2012)

Very fake. Wrong typography, case, etc.


----------



## Barbone Vlad (4 mo ago)

Sadly is fake. I do not know if you realise what value this watch would have if it wasn't fake.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Trisfae said:


> Looks...somewhat legit, not too sure why the caseback is so mottled but then again could be fake. Take it in and ask an AD. Nice find I guess. Better than finding a gshock.


You can’t be serious!


----------



## sharpq (May 12, 2011)

Looks like your grandfather watched pulp fiction one too many times. This fall out???😄


----------



## armabill (8 mo ago)

Let's face it, it was grandfathered in by the grandmother.


----------



## abduksion (Sep 3, 2014)

I can’t anymore


----------



## hl213 (Oct 14, 2016)

Question. Has a real watch ever been spotted via these posts? Why do these sections even exist?


----------



## Trisfae (Oct 29, 2007)

andrea__81 said:


> You can’t be serious!


Clearly not, don't freak out.


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

Washed up from China I suspect.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

There have been quite a few legit "inheritance" posts, mostly pockets but not always. The difference is they want to know the history and how to get them serviced, not how much they are worth and to where to sell them.


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

The sands of time come to mind a handful of which would be about the worth of this watch to a collector.


----------

